# Shipping Stuff From Oz To UK



## PrincessBambi41 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know how we can ship stuff from Oz to UK? 

My fiancé will be moving over in 5 weeks and he has some bulky items to bring with him - i.e bike, computer, golf clubs etc.

I know we can rent a space on a shipping container but was wondering if anyone else had done this and which company they used?

Thanks all

xx


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

My husband and I brought our computers across on the plane (US - UK) & we paid for a couple of extra suitcases in our luggage allowance. This was a better option than waiting weeks for them to arrive by ship. I would think you could wrap the golf clubs and check in with your other luggage too - just check the dimensions against the carrier's conditions first. Bike might be problematic. Is it a pricey one? Might be better worth his while to buy another when here if that's all he's got to bring. 
We had rotten luck/paid a massive amount with shipping our belongings across by boat... Wish we'd have taken all our items with us on the plane!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usually no problem for bikes, they strip down and go in a bike bag, or the go in the hold intact, and you just have to let the tyres down and turn the pedals inward. British Airways transported ours, in bags, to the Canary Islands, free of charge!!!!!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have ergonomic chair to move.. i am not sure how about going to move this chair over!


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know how we can ship stuff from Oz to UK?
> 
> ...


We have about 2cubic meters we're wanting to get across- share?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

We used Allied Pickfords to ship back. Couldnt recomend them yet as our stuff isnt arriving until the end of the month but I did 4 quotes and they were the cheapest out of the big names that most people use!


----------



## bambamyeovil (Feb 6, 2012)

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know how we can ship stuff from Oz to UK?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I work for a large global shipper... dont worry, im not going to try and sell to you!

There are a couple of options you have for shipping smaller volumes to AUS (or anywhere for that matter):

1) By sea in a shared container (usually refered to as Groupage). This is one of the most cost effective ways of shipping small volumes, although most companies will have a minimum charge - usually around 100 cubic feet. This means that whether you send a bike and set of golf clubs (approx 25cubic feet) or 20 tea chest sized cartons (approx 100cubic feet), you'll pay the same rates. The only difference would be cost of materials and packing charges at origin.
If you're in no great rush for goods to arrive, this is the best way to do it. Almost all of the larger overseas movers operate their own groupage shipments, loading every couple of weeks (sometimes weekly when its busy!). Im not sure where in Oz you're moving to but a groupage shipment normally takes around 12-14 weeks door to door to that part of the world. Customs clearance and delivery is generally included in most quotations, although movers can quote to arrival port only, and with or without customs clearance.

2) By air - if only a couple of items, it CAN sometimes work out cheaper to send by air. although if you're doing to do this, you might aswell just pay for excess baggage with the airline rather than employ a mover. You can usually buy packing materials from overseas movers. I would recommend picking up a 'bike box' if you wanted to do it via an airline - bikes are really awkward to wrap! If you use a mover for an air shipment, they will need to do the packing for you as airlines don't accept owner packed items from a 3rd party. 
An air shipment with a mover would be around 10 days door to door and would of course include all customs clearance and delivery.

3) As someone else has mentioned already, it is well worth looking at the cost of buying new items out there... sometimes it can be cheaper than shipping. 

There's plenty of quality movers out there, but a couple of pointers - 
- Make sure they're members of the BAR Overseas Group as an absolute minimum. This also has an advance payment guarantee which means that if your mover goes belly up while your goods are in transit, your goods will still be customs cleared and delivered by a mover of equal standing and it wont cost you any more.
- Check out who their agent is in Aus. They should ideally be a FIDI member.
- Make sure you are offered comprehensive insurance cover. All BAR Overseas members have to do this.
- Please also try and avoid these Freight Forwarders. All they do is collect your goods and then sub contract it out to someone else. Sometimes you get lucky and find a good one, but they're not regulated or anything, so there's no come back if there's ever a problem.

To find a quality mover in your area you can get a list from the BAR website - bar.co. uk. Just hit the tab for overseas at the top.

Hope this helps.
Cheers.
Andy


----------



## PrincessBambi41 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Andy!

My fiance is moving from Australia to UK - I think the first thing he really needs to do is to decide what crap - sorry "treasured possessions" - he actually wants to bring. I think the bike is a no go, it wasn't that expensive and it will be cheaper to buy a new one.
It will mainly be the computer, golf clubs and clothes that don't fit in his suitcase.

Thanks for the info - definitely something to consider along the way.

xx


----------



## bambamyeovil (Feb 6, 2012)

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Wow! Thanks Andy!
> 
> My fiance is moving from Australia to UK - I think the first thing he really needs to do is to decide what crap - sorry "treasured possessions" - he actually wants to bring. I think the bike is a no go, it wasn't that expensive and it will be cheaper to buy a new one.
> It will mainly be the computer, golf clubs and clothes that don't fit in his suitcase.
> ...


Ah! sorry... I didn't read that properly!

People can still contact a UK based mover for a move from Aus. The same process just works in reverse. They just instruct their agent/partner.

If his "treasured possessions" only amount to the computer, golf clubs and clothes, its probably better to just contact the airline and pay for the excess baggage. Your fiance can buy packing materials from a mover in Aus... including golf bag cartons! If he tells them what he's packing, they'll happily advise him. Try Chess Moving or Kents.

Good luck!
Andy


----------

